# I am having this message when I try to switch on my dell laptop



## wind_chariot (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am having this error message when I try to switch on my dell laptop. It only appears sometimes (3 times so far), all other times laptop screen stays blank after switching it on. Not even dell BIOS loading screen appears. I can hear hard disk starting noise and blue lights turning on as usual, but screen stays pitch black. I had written down the whole error message on a piece of paper and I am using another laptop right now as I am not able to use my laptop anymore.

Ok. here is the message I am getting.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Memory write/read failure at 1F96C040, read 96799600 expecting 96799679
To resolve his issue, try to reseat the memory
Decreasing available memory
Memory address line failure at 1F960000, read 96799679 expecting 69696969
To resolve this issue, try to reseat the memory
Decreasing available memory
The amount of system memory has changed
If you did not change your memory...
To resolve this issue, try to reseat the memory
Strike F1 to continue, F2 for setup utility and F5 to run onboard diagnostics
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Once i pressed F2, it showed me my Dell Vostro 1400 hardware properties with several menus but laptop hanged before I can see more.
Then next time i pressed F5, it started Dell diagnostic utility, but it took too long for second test (March B test) and I guessed it was hanged as well. (i used dell diagnostic before, and all the time it just took few seconds to run through various tests)
Third time, i wrote this whole message down on paper and when I finished writing it, i pressed F1 as I had not tried that one before. But, nothing happened even after trying several time. It was hanged as well. My guess is, laptop hangs itself sometimes after this message appears.

What does this message means? What should I do next? Please guide me. My laptop has everything I have accomplished so far including my project files, reports, important documents, pictures of my last five years. What can I do now?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Based on the messages, I would say that your RAM has failed. Take out 1 or more of the sticks and see if it will start-up. You do want to run a memory test - memtest86+ - 1 stick at a time, alternate slots between the tests.

http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

Burn a CD-R ISO and boot up with it.

TO burn memtest86+ --> http://imgburn.en.softonic.com/download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## wind_chariot (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok. now, the first problem is, most of the times when i switch on laptop, it doesn't even show anything on screen. it stays pitch black. How can I go into BIOS setting to make it boot from CD drive first? If I try to witch on laptop and stays blank after many try, i am afraid I might damage hard disk as each time I will have to switch it off soon after switching it on. 

So, is it advisable to swap memory sticks before running those tests mentioned? 

Please follow this thread too. Its of another problem appeared 2 weeks ago and i have a feeling they are somehow related.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-problem-with-display-422175.html#post2398690


----------



## wind_chariot (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok. I tried going into boot menu. Apparently, it showed me DELL BIOS loading screen and I pressed F12 to go to boot menu. It said 'preparing for boot menu' and after that, that same screen appeared showing the same message about decreasing available memory and reseating and all, but the numbers were different this time.

I also noticed another thing. BIOS loading screen slowed down considerably to finish last 20% of bar and after it finishes, it showed that message. When laptop was working good, BIOS loading always happened quickly and smoothly. Now, it is as quick as before for first 80% and slowed considerably for last 20%, before showing me that memory message.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You are having a serious issue with your memory or video.

If you're not able to run the memory test, are you able to remove the power and the battery - and then get at the memory sticks? 

If so, remove all but one and test it. If it doesn't work, remove it and try to test the other one.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Read below


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Reseat your memory If problem persists then as was stated try on memory stick at a time. Once you isolate the memory as being bad then you will need to replace it. You can go to www.crucial.com and use the memory configurator to see what memory you need.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vos1400/en/SM/memory.htm#wp1053215


----------

